# اجمل الترانيم وترانيم الجمعة الحزينة



## مارينا مسعود (18 أبريل 2008)

اجمل الترانيم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.stmark-kw.org/cr/ppt/traneem/18.ppt
ترنيمة : إخرستوس آنستي
http://www.yso3.com/Users/Photos/Downs/Files/2205.zip
ترنيمة : يا سيدي كم كان قاسياً.
http://www.yso3.com/Users/Photos/Downs/Files/1872.zip
ترنيمة : رفضوني أنا الحبيب
http://www.yso3.com/Users/Photos/Downs/Files/1839.zip
ترنيمة : حقك أنهار أنهار
http://www.yso3.com/Users/Photos/Downs/Files/1790.zip


----------



## مينا مور مور (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل الترانيم وترانيم الجمعة الحزينة*

ترانيم جميلة وياريت نشوف اكتر 
وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## bishawy_86 (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل الترانيم وترانيم الجمعة الحزينة*

*شكرا يامارينا وجارى التحميل 
الرب يعوض تعب محبت*ك ​


----------



## بحب ابونا مكارى (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اجمل الترانيم وترانيم الجمعة الحزينة*

*شكرا يا مارينا على الترانيم الاكثر من رائعة دة وبجد ربنا يجعلك سبب بركة لكثيريين 
صلى من اجل اخوكى ميناااااااااااااااااا*​


----------

